# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Busco servicio de instalacion de parron para Vid

## jessermendez

Estimados todos
Busco empresa que de dedique a la instalacion de parrones de Vid, el proyecto es en Piura.
Favor contactarse a  jmendezp@g-in.com.pe 
Gracias
Jesser MendezTemas similares: Servicio de maquila para Quinua y diseño de empaque BUSCO SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO (aguaymanto) Instalación de  parrones españoles y otros,  para cultivo de uva de mesa y pisco SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO necesito empacadora de piña y paltas, para que me den servicio

----------

